# painting to colors



## sunshine (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a livingroom and dining area separted by a hallway. Should I paint th hallway the same as the livingroom or the dining area?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I vote paint the hall the same as the living room.:thumbsup:


----------

